# Vaping



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2015)

GB72 kindly helped me help someone else try and get into vaping as opposed to the dreaded weed.

she has tried it but two things put her off and I need to know is she either doing it wrong or is the equipment faulty or is this normal?

When she starts it off she gets a sparking crackling noise like oil in a frying pan, quite loud too. Plus the taste is slightly bitter and a slight burnt taste to it, she's using cherry. 

So its nothing like smoking so she reaches for the marlborough lites yet again:angry:

Its a good battery and a new glass top (whatever its called)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes the crackling noise is normal. Sometimes you get the burnt taste but this is normally when the heating coil bit (not sure of the proper name) is about to fail. Can also happen when you put in a new coil. To stop it take a few drags on it without the button pressed in just to draw the liquid into it. Should solve the problem. If it's the taste she's missing then they do have tobacco flavours available.

EDIT - just checked mine and its called a Dual Coil Unit


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Mate, will take it back to shop tomorrow and see what they think, plus I'll get her some tobacco flavoured 'stuff'- is there one tastes like Marlborough Lites or does it not work that way?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 17, 2015)

The shop I go to has Lambert and Butler flavour I think it is so they definitely do specific ones. Personally I've tried to move away from the taste and I'm enjoying trying out some of the flavours but that's just me.

Just come across this.......

http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Best-Marlboro-Lite-E-Liquid

In the comments seems like some are saying they have found a good one and others are saying there's nothing like it.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 18, 2015)

MIne seems to be very hit and miss, sometimes there is lovely plumes of "vapor" but other times hardluy anything. mighty frustrating!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 18, 2015)

does anyone know what the actual liquid consists of, will it be a health hazard in a few years ????
I know that tobacco is regarded as a worse health hazard now than it was years ago, hell, it was fashionable to smoke in the old days and no-one cared about the risks.

Not trying to put a dampener on anything, just curious.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 18, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			does anyone know what the actual liquid consists of, will it be a health hazard in a few years ????
I know that tobacco is regarded as a worse health hazard now than it was years ago, hell, it was fashionable to smoke in the old days and no-one cared about the risks.

Not trying to put a dampener on anything, just curious.
		
Click to expand...

my Gran was advised by her _Doctor_ to *START* smoking to relieve stress 

like most things it will suddenly be announced it bad for you, then another research grant funded UNI will counter it then......blah blah

At the end of the day you are changing a liquid into a vapour by heating it, then firing it into your lungs. What could possibly be unhealthy about that


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			does anyone know what the actual liquid consists of, will it be a health hazard in a few years ????
I know that tobacco is regarded as a worse health hazard now than it was years ago, hell, it was fashionable to smoke in the old days and no-one cared about the risks.

Not trying to put a dampener on anything, just curious.
		
Click to expand...

glycerin and glycol ethers, plus flavorings. I am playing the "it has to better than cigs" when questioning the health angle.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			glycerin and glycol ethers, plus flavorings. I am playing the "it has to better than cigs" when questioning the health angle.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same here. Spoke to my doctor about it last time I was there and her comment was that she could not officially recommend it but was of the opinion that it was a far better option than smoking. Just quitting was still the best thing but this would do if quitting was a problem. 

Thing is, we will never easily get to the bottom of the health issues of vaping. Too many vested interests in the tobacoo industry to allow a definitive study.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Love mine. Can do it anywhere, don't smell and doesn't cost a fortune.

I occasionally get the 'burnt' flavour, but very rarely. I try and do flavours that aren't like fags. Banana, Berry Burst, Vanilla and Blackcurrant have all been nice. 

I'm not sure if it's 'good' for you - but again, it has to be better than cigs doesn't it?


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 18, 2015)

What kits are you all using?

I bought one at a local shop but it's a bit, well, crap.

Loads and loads of choice online so any recommendations would be appreciated.

** I think there was a thread on this but I can't find it anywhere so asking again here, apologies if it's duplicated!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2015)

I use basically use this; http://www.vapeescape.co.uk/Basic-Vaping-Kits/Evod-Glass-Blister-Kit/Evod-Glass-Blister-Kit.Html

I do have a variable battery, a funky Aero tank, but they are too big for going out and about...


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 18, 2015)

I bought a cheap starter kit, and it nearly put me off.

I went and bought an Aspire Nautilus Mini atomiser and an 1100 mAh Aspire G Power battery (Â£20 and Â£14 respectively) and haven't looked back.

I might replace the battery with a variable voltage one later on, but I'm happy with what I have just now.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone tried wham flavour?

Like those sugary bars.  It's my favourite along with mint.


----------



## MarkE (Mar 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			What kits are you all using?

I bought one at a local shop but it's a bit, well, crap.

Loads and loads of choice online so any recommendations would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

I've never smoked, the missus however has been on the fags for 30+ years. She has tried everything to give up, including accupuncture and hypnosis to no avail. This vaping thing seems to at last cracked it. She uses a Multivape and tobacco leaf flavour liquid. She can't quite believe it's working after all the other efforts to stop. Added bonus is once you have bought the kit, it's about a fiver a week against Â£35 on the fags. http://www.multicig.co.uk/multivape/kits/


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2015)

I use a 20w Ileaf Istick. Well worth a look, very small and compact but powerful and both vv and vw. Only about 30 quid. Use it with a mini nautilus


----------



## DanFST (Mar 18, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a decent kit, that I can refill with lots of nice flavours? I'm on 20 a day and I really think I could use one of these to cut down during the day.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 18, 2015)

I use an aspire cb tank, bottom coil, with a riva 1100 non variable battery. Juice wise I like the fruit based flavours and minty stuff.

smoked 20 a day for best part of 20 years, haven't had a single fag since I started vaping

as far as I am aware the only contents in the juice are glycerol and vegetable extracts, but it's the lack of approximately 1000 harmful substances present in fags


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Can anyone recommend a decent kit, that I can refill with lots of nice flavours? I'm on 20 a day and I really think I could use one of these to cut down during the day.
		
Click to expand...

I would highly recommend going to a local vaping shop and talking to them. Every one I have been in have been very helpful. They will find the best set up for you and normally have the facility to try juices to find ones you like. Think of it as being custom fit.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks all, ordered myself a better one :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2015)

What have you gone for


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			What have you gone for
		
Click to expand...

Kanger Battery with a nautilus (sp?).

My "starter" one from the local shop is pretty poor really, changed the wick thing a couple of times but tastes burnt after a couple of puffs every time.

They really work though, I'm using mine more and more and when I am have no cravings for a real cig. Next step is using it playing golf....


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Kanger Battery with a nautilus (sp?).

My "starter" one from the local shop is pretty poor really, changed the wick thing a couple of times but tastes burnt after a couple of puffs every time.

They really work though, I'm using mine more and more and when I am have no cravings for a real cig. Next step is using it playing golf....
		
Click to expand...

Iain, you'll have to show it us next time we are out. Have you a link to what you ordered.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 19, 2015)

chellie said:



			Iain, you'll have to show it us next time we are out. Have you a link to what you ordered.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Anne, will send the link later on.....


----------



## CMAC (Mar 19, 2015)

Went back to shop and got a tobacco one called MARL (USA) and much closer to the 'taste'

she can go on to the toffee pudding flavours and banana dacharies once she's used to vaping.

As many have said, its gotta be better than fags.


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok, so would this do

http://www.cloud9vaping.co.uk/epage...bjectPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/ASP-48

and

http://www.cloud9vaping.co.uk/epage...6fvrnud/Products/EVOD-55/SubProducts/EVOD-55-

and then a liquid.

There's too much choice and it's confusing me.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2015)

The tank is great. I use a mini nautilus and highly recommend.

This is the battery I use and I love it
http://www.cloud9vaping.co.uk/epage...oducts/ELEAF-ISTICK/SubProducts/ELEAF-ISTICK-


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2015)

Cheers GB. Off to look.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2015)

These are my current set ups. On the right iis a Spinner II which is about the same size as most starter kits. The middle one is the Istick with Kanger aerotank on and the big one on the left is an MVP 2 which will last a week on one charge. Sometimes helps to get an idea of the size of soe of these batteries. The Istick is the perfect mix of power and compact size


----------



## DanFST (Mar 20, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I would highly recommend going to a local vaping shop and talking to them. Every one I have been in have been very helpful. They will find the best set up for you and normally have the facility to try juices to find ones you like. Think of it as being custom fit.
		
Click to expand...


Thankyou, tracked one down local to me so will pop in. I just hope I don't get carried away.

Must say for a complete newbie, it's incredibly complicated!


----------



## JackieD (Mar 20, 2015)

Ordered Pinkman and Heisenberg the other day and arrived the next day - by far the best flavors I've had. 

Also bought a custard one....it was fantastic this morning with a cup of coffee!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 20, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Thankyou, tracked one down local to me so will pop in. I just hope I don't get carried away.

Must say for a complete newbie, it's incredibly complicated!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, loads to choose from.

My Kanger one arrived today and is light years ahead of the rubbish one I have! 

Thanks for the advice :thup:


----------



## JackieD (Mar 20, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Yep, loads to choose from.

My Kanger one arrived today and is light years ahead of the rubbish one I have! 

Thanks for the advice :thup:
		
Click to expand...

*cough* - order some Pinkman...you will not regret it!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2015)

JackieD said:



			*cough* - order some Pinkman...you will not regret it!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I will be in the vaping shop I use tomorrow for a new batch.


----------



## chellie (Mar 20, 2015)

GB72 said:



			These are my current set ups. On the right iis a Spinner II which is about the same size as most starter kits. The middle one is the Istick with Kanger aerotank on and the big one on the left is an MVP 2 which will last a week on one charge. Sometimes helps to get an idea of the size of soe of these batteries. The Istick is the perfect mix of power and compact size

View attachment 14527

Click to expand...

Thanks again GB


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

Both the guys I was paired up with today in my foursomes were both puffing on their vapour jobbies like Thomas the Tank engines and at no time did I smell or was bothered by them. One of them was quite large almost like a mini bong rather than a leccy ciggy. .


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			Both the guys I was paired up with today in my foursomes were both puffing on their vapour jobbies like Thomas the Tank engines and at no time did I smell or was bothered by them. One of them was quite large almost like a mini bong rather than a leccy ciggy. .
		
Click to expand...

Thats good news, will have my one tomorrow


----------



## chellie (Mar 23, 2015)

Me again How do I know what strength I should get first of all as my goal is to stop. Normally on Amber Leaf roll ups if that helps.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 23, 2015)

Honestly a bit trial and error. I was on Marlboro Lights and started on 18mg, which I think is where most start. I have moved down to 12 and aim to move to 6 soon


----------



## chellie (Mar 23, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Honestly a bit trial and error. I was on Marlboro Lights and started on 18mg, which I think is where most start. I have moved down to 12 and aim to move to 6 soon
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again


----------



## John_R7 (Mar 23, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Honestly a bit trial and error. I was on Marlboro Lights and started on 18mg, which I think is where most start. I have moved down to 12 and aim to move to 6 soon
		
Click to expand...

Also down to what battery & tank you have.
If you have good ones that you cannot put down then it is easy to go through a lot of juice. 
If you are going through a lot it is best to go fairly low.
I am down to 6mg but vape about 10ml in 3 days.

Ingredients:-
Nicotine (unless zero nic)
Glycerol (vegetable glycerin (VG) - plain 'cough syrup')
Propylene Glycol (PG)
Flavourings (natural & artificial - some use alcohol, I try to avoid)

VG gives 'vapour', PG gives 'throat hit' (with the nicotine).
The nicotine and flavourings are mixed in VG or PG base (normally).
If you are getting burnt taste you are 'dry hitting' your coil wick. This can be caused by coil design (top or bottom). If you run a heavy VG mix it is thicker and harder/slower to wick. General is 20~30% VG, if you run higher you can dry hit (again depends on coil set-up etc.)
Eventually you do need to change coils as they will taste burnt - depends on coil, use, juice, power being used etc. etc.

Is it safe - who knows? Anecdote I have heard from someone in a smoke shelter:-
Smoker puffing away - "Vaping - you don't know what crap your putting in to your body with that!"
Vaper - "That's right - but I know what CRAP your putting in with THAT!!"


----------



## chellie (Mar 23, 2015)

It's me again Would this one be OK http://www.cloud9vaping.co.uk/epage...oducts/EVOD-51-&ChangeAction=SelectSubProduct or is this one better http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/vape-club...mium-starter-kit-nautilus-mini-and-cf-vv.html

We need two kits and I like the purple one


----------



## chellie (Mar 23, 2015)

OK, just ordered the Evod starter kit x 2 from Amazon. Purple for me and silver for HID. Decided it was time to stop faffing around.


----------



## chellie (Mar 23, 2015)

Ordered Heisenberg, Pinkman, Sarsparilla, Black Jack, Blueberry and Tropical island to try as well


----------



## GB72 (Mar 23, 2015)

This damn thread has started me off again, just upgraded my istick to the 30w version so I can try a sub ohm tank and added a full size nautilus tank as I like the mini but need more capacity


----------



## Airsporter1st (Mar 24, 2015)

Just be careful where the liquid is coming from. The stuff my wife uses comes from the States and is hopefully therefore subject to better quality control than the Chinese stuff that a lot of the corner shops sell.


----------



## chellie (Mar 31, 2015)

Impressed with the Evod but not so sure about the liquids we got. Finding some harsh on the throat.


----------



## joshyadams (May 27, 2015)

chellie said:



			Impressed with the Evod but not so sure about the liquids we got. Finding some harsh on the throat.
		
Click to expand...

You probably need a lower strength. Which brand were they?

Hangsen by any chance? https://www.eliquidukstore.com/brand/hangsen/


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2015)

Been using BCD aspire.   much better heads than the normal ones you find.    


Some great flavours kicking about.


Currently enjoying cherry tunes even though I thought I would hate it.  Apple laces is also nice.


----------



## GB72 (May 27, 2015)

The BCD Aspires are great. Was using a Nautilus and the mini version with them in. However, just moved to a Kangrtech sub ohm tank. That with the 0.5 ohm coil vaping at about 15w is unbeluevable. Currently using Red Astaire by T Juice, another that is a bit like cherry tunes.


----------



## WoodsClub (Jun 13, 2015)

If they are new to e cigs I suggest, 6mg http://www.cloudcig.co.uk/product/cloud-e-go-begin-kit/


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 13, 2015)

Have noticed people doing this vile stuff inside at golf clubs - how do they get away with it? Surely they should be sent outside with the filthy smokers......


----------



## WoodsClub (Jun 13, 2015)

Well its not filthy, so we shouldn't.


----------



## jacksummers (Aug 11, 2015)

I have just got into vaping and for my first device I got the kangertech sub-box kit that has a mod and a subtank mini and it is worth every penny! I got it for around Â£55 from my local e-cig shop and I haven't had a cigarette for around a month now  I have started exploring new kinds of high vg e liquids like these https://www.medusajuice.co.uk/vg-e-liquid/ that are great in a sub ohm tank. I was vaping the cheap Chinese stuff that they sell in most b&ms around here and found that moving to a higher vg e-juice stopped me getting a sore throat! You do need to vape it in a tank that is designed for thick e liquid as it clogs up normal coils.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 12, 2015)

jacksummers said:



			I have just got into vaping and for my first device I got the kangertech sub-box kit that has a mod and a subtank mini and it is worth every penny! I got it for around Â£55 from my local e-cig shop and I haven't had a cigarette for around a month now  I have started exploring new kinds of high vg e liquids like these https://www.medusajuice.co.uk/vg-e-liquid/ that are great in a sub ohm tank. I was vaping the cheap Chinese stuff that they sell in most b&ms around here and found that moving to a higher vg e-juice stopped me getting a sore throat! You do need to vape it in a tank that is designed for thick e liquid as it clogs up normal coils.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any link to medusa juice? Apologies if you don't have one, but a new poster joining the forum and their first post is a link to a product makes me think that they might have some reason to be promoting the product they have linked to.


----------



## jacksummers (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi ColchesterFC, only link is I bought from them last week and they were really good, I am really into vaping now and just wanted to join in on the forum that's all


----------



## Doris (Aug 12, 2015)

Try Lancashire Steam Company, they do some great liquids that are 70% VG and 30% PG!

love the dipstick and the Boggarts Breath at the moment!


----------



## drew83 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey all,

Ok, I have decided to kick the smokes & try the vapes (again).

After a few unsuccessful attempts I have now found a good starter set. Got a multi cig - multivape set up for Â£20. Feels nice, gives good clouds of vapour & a good taste on the original tobacco juice it came with.

Now looking for good juices to replace the standard tobacco.

Can anyone recommend any particular VG & PG mixes? The pipe I have bought says to only use PG&VG mixes.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't like it indoors as I don't trust that it's all it's cracked up to be.


----------

